# hypochondria or depersonalization?



## voteronpaul (Sep 26, 2007)

First off, last night was the first time I've ever heard about DPD. when i read about it, it 'clicked'.
You see, for a looooong time now, i've had the weird symptoms as if i was living a few steps back from my body. walking through halls with people and stuff, it seems like i was gracefully passing through at a constant speed almost like floating. i dont want to exaggerate but i cant describe it in any other way.
Sometimes in conversations, I begin to drift off even when i'm speaking. I always thought it was ADD. but i'm unsocial (not antisocial) anyway.. so much to the point that, idk, i kind of formed a mechanism of conversation that kind of just flows words out of me. idk that part is weird and i dont think i can explain it right. 
anyway, whats a way that i can tell if I have DPD? I'm positive for most (nearly all?) of the symptoms, but if i'm a hypochondriac then i would feel very stupid. I'm 19 years old. how does DPD intensify through someone's lifetime? I'm sorry for sounding loony, but there's just so much about DPD that i want to know..


----------



## voteronpaul (Sep 26, 2007)

not a very popular site, huh? v_v


----------



## Luka (Aug 30, 2005)

It sounds like DP to me. As for the hypochondria, alot of people with DP/DR have symptoms of that disorder. Hypochondria is a fear-related disorder and many people with DP/DR have anxiety and/or panicattacks. So it doens't rule each other out, rather, it often goed hand in hand.

How DP holds up during our life is different per person. Some people get cured, some never do.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2007)

You have a unknown problem, and you want a unknown fix... this does "not" make you a hypochondria... it makes you a fookin human being chief!


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

Everyone, including me, ignores the front page of this site. read it man. I connected with it to a point that i was excited and wanted to cry at the same time.


----------

